# Funny pics



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

i want to open this forum and post all of your pictures i will go first


----------



## Kissed_by_Kakashi (Jul 30, 2006)

ok then........


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't understand the point of this thread?


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

i am trying to make my brouther laugh all i know that his favorite anime i naruto so i am going to make an amv


----------



## Mew♥ (Jul 30, 2006)

awwww, thats a cute pic, nicely done


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

i have another look at this


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jul 30, 2006)

haha um nice


----------



## ? Wolfwood ? (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol, nice one, funny. I like the comic much better then your first one.


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

i have this one


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

i am going to post this one


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

this one is for the girls


----------



## ? Wolfwood ? (Jul 30, 2006)

Lol, those are both funny, the second one is the best.


----------



## kayume (Jul 30, 2006)

hehehehe very cute! alll of them!


----------



## inumike (Jul 30, 2006)

here is more i have


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

here is another one last one for the day


----------



## Yasashiku (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## az0r (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice comics if there not your remember to credit


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

i have a new one


----------



## LieToMe (Jul 31, 2006)

This is pointless...


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 31, 2006)

LieToMe said:
			
		

> This is pointless...



No its not pointless its freakin funny, i loved the one where u have full metal alchmiest in it, that's SO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 31, 2006)

Lol I love the Haloween one!


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2006)

Their funny, you just have to credit the original artist. If you don't know the original artist's name link to the place you found the images.


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

man i can post pics every day these 2 have garra in it


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

i have this one


----------



## Jessie (Aug 1, 2006)

I luv that its really funny.
I can imagin that happening with kakashi actually 

If your looking for funny comics i got a load  

how about this one, god did i laugh when i first saw it

click to see


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

azureangel that was funny  here i have this one


----------



## Hissatsu (Aug 1, 2006)

GWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it's to funny


----------



## kayume (Aug 1, 2006)

lol lurvin the "to be continued" come come paradise. ^-^


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

here is the pereverted dude


----------



## Sasukesux (Aug 1, 2006)

hahahhahahaha thats the funnyiest thing ive seen on this site!!!!!! i cant believe how funny all that was!!!!!


----------



## Barinax (Aug 1, 2006)

Isn't that little Sasuke in Reznor's avy?


----------



## kayume (Aug 1, 2006)

the second i saw the "gaarachu" comic i was like "omg! i wanna colour that!"

and so i did!

tell me what u think!


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

here is anthor three more


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

wow kayume that is cool good job coloring  that here is another pic


----------



## kayume (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks inumike!


----------



## inumike (Aug 1, 2006)

kayume said:
			
		

> thanks inumike!



your welcome here is another pic


----------



## gaaraguy269 (Aug 2, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inumike (Aug 2, 2006)

here see if i posted these 2 already


----------



## Zeig (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Pics man! Thos are great! Keep them coming!


----------



## inumike (Aug 2, 2006)

Zeig said:
			
		

> Nice Pics man! Thos are great! Keep them coming!



man i will try to here is a pic


----------



## kayume (Aug 2, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwww the little fox is adorable!! hehehehehe

the ring one was scary lol the last frame freaked me out


----------



## Zixa (Aug 3, 2006)

lol! Those are great. Yeah, that ring one freaked me out too. ^^


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 3, 2006)

kayume said:
			
		

> the second i saw the "gaarachu" comic i was like "omg! i wanna colour that!"
> 
> and so i did!
> 
> tell me what u think!



omg thts an awesome coloring job, i love tht comic!!!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 3, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> man i will try to here is a pic



omg tht one is awesome!


----------



## Cadet (Aug 3, 2006)

These were all pretty funny. I like the last few especially.


----------



## kayume (Aug 3, 2006)

burn_bern said:
			
		

> omg thts an awesome coloring job, i love tht comic!!!



thanks!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 3, 2006)

kayume said:
			
		

> thanks!



np plus, i like your avatar!!!!!


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry i'm late i had some troubel here is a pic


----------



## EliteDude (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha, awesome, love em... Umm... MORE!


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

EliteDude said:
			
		

> Haha, awesome, love em... Umm... MORE!



what the hell you mean more!?  alright here are 2 pics




i don't know who made it


----------



## syrup (Aug 4, 2006)

Those are awsome especially the left 3 and hinata, bleach and kingdom hearts rock...and ffX


----------



## kayume (Aug 4, 2006)

sasuke looks SMEXIIIIIIII in the pink apron!!


----------



## Annon-Kun (Aug 4, 2006)

Haha. the one with The Ring was fun  

hmm... Maybe it is Orochimaru who are behind Sasuke and Kabuto?


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Inumike, you didn't draw this stuff right?

It's unpolite and even against the rules to post things without the credit of the author or without crediting the author(saying who made the picture) please keep that in mind when you are posting picture here, okay?


----------



## inumike (Aug 4, 2006)

Therahedwig said:
			
		

> Hey Inumike, you didn't draw this stuff right?
> 
> It's unpolite and even against the rules to post things without the credit of the author or without crediting the author(saying who made the picture) please keep that in mind when you are posting picture here, okay?



oh yeah oh well this is a pic made by masashi kishimoto



there is that better  hey and also do you guys like inuyasha


----------



## kayume (Aug 4, 2006)

ooo!! i like inuyasha!!! but i don't think NF would like you posting inuyasha stuff here.... <_<


----------



## inumike (Aug 5, 2006)

aw man i got some inuyasha funny pics well too bad here is a pic 


it is made by a girl


----------



## Barinax (Aug 5, 2006)

I like this one.... but who are they?

I think Shikamaru is Reno from FFVII, Sasuke is Sora from Kingdom Hearts, and I can't tell is Naruto is supposed to be Tom Sawyer or Monkey D. Luffy. Proably the latter.

Then Kiba (?) is supposed to be Robin, and Hinata is Yuna (FFX)?

Am I right?


----------



## Mireisen (Aug 5, 2006)

Kiba?  Gaara's Robin.  Check out his forehead ehehe.  And Naruto's that One Piece guy...I haven't seen One Piece but he looks like the main character.  I don't know who Sakura and Neji are supposed to be :/


----------



## Barinax (Aug 5, 2006)

I was right. Naruto's Monkey D. Luffy.

I'm thinking Neji's from Bleach....


----------



## Mojim (Aug 5, 2006)

Woah! :amazed I really like the Naruto crossover,cool  Post more pics here,you guys 

FYI,Neji is Byakuya-sama from Bleach  His full name is Kuchiki Byakuya


----------



## Mireisen (Aug 5, 2006)

Are there rollers in Neji's hair..?


----------



## Mojim (Aug 5, 2006)

Mireisen said:
			
		

> Are there rollers in Neji's hair..?


Yup,because that's how Byakuya wears it 
You never heard Bleach before?


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

I declare that win.


----------



## Barinax (Aug 5, 2006)

azim86 said:
			
		

> Woah! :amazed I really like the Naruto crossover,cool  Post more pics here,you guys
> 
> FYI,Neji is Byakuya-sama from Bleach  His full name is Kuchiki Byakuya


I thought so.  But I don't think I can recognize who Sakura is...


----------



## Therahedwig (Aug 5, 2006)

Sakura is dressed like one of the main characters of flcl... I can't remember what the full name was though...(Someone did make a vector-tutorial with that exact character in the tutorial section...)

EDIT:Tut


And Sasuke is Riku, not Sora...


----------



## inumike (Aug 5, 2006)

barinax said:
			
		

> I like this one.... but who are they?
> 
> I think Shikamaru is Reno from FFVII, Sasuke is Sora from Kingdom Hearts, and I can't tell is Naruto is supposed to be Tom Sawyer or Monkey D. Luffy. Proably the latter.
> 
> ...



you are wrong naruto is monkey D luffy sasuke is riku i don't know how kiba is neji is from bleach i think hinata is yuna sakura is from flcl i think any way here is a two pics


----------



## inumike (Aug 8, 2006)

i lost all of my funny pics but i might post some more later


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Icons:
 made by 

 made by 

   made by


----------



## Perixie (Aug 8, 2006)

That practical joke one is hilarious! Sasuke's face made me lol.
all these pics are great


----------



## Yagami (Aug 8, 2006)

funniest thread ever made.


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Akatsuki arrives


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Cute Gaara is dangerous Gaara


----------



## kayume (Aug 8, 2006)

hehehe funnayyyyy stuff!


----------



## shizuru (Aug 8, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> i have a new one


thats original never thaought of that lmao


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 8, 2006)

omg those pics are hilarious i love this thread XD


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 8, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> i don't know who made it



omg the crossover is awesome

neji ish byakuya
shika is reno?
sasuke is riku
naruto is luffy
gaara is robin
sakura is i don't know
hinata is yuna am i right?


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 8, 2006)

I made these myself


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 8, 2006)

hmm nice XD


----------



## kcoreel (Aug 8, 2006)

wow....some of these pics are hilarious


----------



## Annon-Kun (Aug 8, 2006)

LoL ^^ great post, good to laught a little sometime =)


----------



## iloveramen123 (Aug 8, 2006)

lol those are funny


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 8, 2006)

Very nice pictures


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 8, 2006)

I found this...its wierd.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 8, 2006)

^ AHAHA! That one had me laughing for quite some time!
But just WHAT did he try to copy? That's what I don't understand...
Okay... so... it's Sakura, Sasuke and...? I can't recognize the person on the right... I want to say Hinata, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think this one has been shown yet.


----------



## yukiexsasuke (Aug 8, 2006)

hahahaha these are really funny


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 8, 2006)

Nor this.


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Taijutsu Phoenix (Aug 9, 2006)

This are all pretty funny and there's some very well done, accurate art here too. Two thumbs up!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Red (Aug 9, 2006)

I laughed so hard i peed myself


----------



## Lord_of_mist village (Aug 9, 2006)

Here are some pictures i found on this site.

Here is the link


----------



## inumike (Aug 9, 2006)

hahahahahaha!   
you guys pics post are funny i am glad i made this thread


----------



## Lord_of_mist village (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

Here we go again! :


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

The last line means: "Welcome to friendly forum" or something like that  ...

End for today. Probably


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 9, 2006)

awesome pictures!!!! so funny XD


----------



## tammy-chan (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## stalkingllama (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's one I made myself:


----------



## iloveramen123 (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL tehse are hilarious!!!!!


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 9, 2006)

still teh awesomeness shines, i love this forum! i should go look for some pics meself


----------



## Mek Blaze (Aug 9, 2006)

MsBeatiful you reposted quite a few of your pics. They're still funny though.


----------



## lo-blo (Aug 9, 2006)

I love this thread! Nice ones, everyone!

Last year when I first joined NF, I created this thread of fanarts. Some are hilarious, some are just cute. It's basically just my favorite fanarts and fanart galleries. Enjoy!


----------



## dbcomix (Aug 9, 2006)

i like this thread.


----------



## kayume (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow... so many funny comics!!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 9, 2006)

XDarkSharinganX said:
			
		

> MsBeatiful you reposted quite a few of your pics. They're still funny though.



I can't remember everything  but thanks anyway.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 9, 2006)

LOL freakin hilrours (bad spelling)


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope it wasn't post before:


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

I love this one:


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

That's it. I can't find anymore. Hope you like it.


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 10, 2006)

I have more


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

Monkeydude said:
			
		

> I have more


Lol. Communism?


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 10, 2006)

i love those.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 10, 2006)

this wins the thread


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

Made by  Ishida Akira Live Journal Community


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## summon123 (Aug 10, 2006)

that is crazi

thatis hilarious


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha I like the one with Gaara and Lee "Da fuck?!!? Alchemy" Gaara: "Did'nt you know I'm the sand alchemist" LOL!!!


----------



## kayume (Aug 10, 2006)

LMAO @ the GaaraXLee one MsBeatiful posted!  


:amazed  Where'd you find those comics???? I'd like to read the rest of it!!!


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 10, 2006)

kayume said:
			
		

> :amazed  Where'd you find those comics???? I'd like to read the rest of it!!!



Deviantart


----------



## The Captain (Aug 10, 2006)

I love this thread.


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 10, 2006)

just looked over the other pics, those artists are amazing! really funny!!! XD


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)

Made by  Ishida Akira Live Journal Community


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't know:


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 11, 2006)

Monkeydude said:
			
		

> Temari's logic: When in doubt... try to seduce your opponent.
> 
> LMAO! That was hilarious!


----------



## Monkeydude (Aug 11, 2006)

This is all there is for now


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## naruto_089 (Aug 11, 2006)

those are funny


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)

Short doujinshi

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 11, 2006)

End for today. I'm tired.


----------



## kayume (Aug 11, 2006)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO Kakashi doing the sexy no jutsu and then Sasuke getting a nosebleed. LMAO!!!!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 12, 2006)

These are really great! 

But please, spoiler tag the larger ones, k?


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

seraluanma said:
			
		

> These are really great!
> 
> But please, spoiler tag the larger ones, k?



Done


----------



## inumike (Aug 12, 2006)

lol these pics are funny i am glad i made this topic


----------



## Alex_87 (Aug 12, 2006)

HAHAHA XD this place rock!! i will have a look in my PC and see if i have some


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

Sakura & Akatsuki comic

*Spoiler*: __ 








Others:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Next Akatsuki comic (with Sasuke)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Maybe TBC


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

Next comic *"Sacrifices"* (this time with Kakashi, Anko & Pakun)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

Comics (kurenai & kakashi)


*Spoiler*: __ 
















TBC


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Baka91 (Aug 12, 2006)

haha funny post more ^_^


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

My OTP:  they look soo cute together


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 12, 2006)

End for today. I'm tired. I need to sleep. I'll post something tomorrow


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 12, 2006)

MsBeautiful, you are my God. How do you find these awesome comics/pics?


----------



## inumike (Aug 12, 2006)

Holosiren said:
			
		

> MsBeautiful, you are my God. How do you find these awesome comics/pics?



i agree with holosiren


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)

Holosiren said:
			
		

> MsBeautiful, you are my God. How do you find these awesome comics/pics?



Well... It's hard question, you know . Sometimes while I'm looking for some Naruto's information I can find a lot of pics and I always have to save them to my computer. Now I upload them all to photobucket and bring here...


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll post more later


----------



## Baka91 (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's some pic's!


----------



## Barinax (Aug 13, 2006)

MsBeatiful said:
			
		

> they look soo cute together



You do realize that that's Choji, right? 

Mwahahaha. Jk.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)

MsBeatiful said:
			
		

> Sakura & Akatsuki comic



*Spoiler*: __ 





Ahaha I love Itachi's "I'm going to keep it..." panel.



> Link removed





> Link removed



LMAO!




^ Those were hilarious.

Now...


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)

MORE FUNNIES!


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)

^ Not really "FUNNY", but I thought it was amusing enough. Kind of makes you wonder what the Naruto boys would look like if they were GIRLS.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 13, 2006)

Azura... I'm not seeing your pictures...

???


----------



## Chee (Aug 13, 2006)

Azura, your "funnies" aren't working.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)

NOOO! Why?!?! Why does this always happeeeeen??!?!?!


----------



## Red (Aug 13, 2006)

It just means ur pics are so nice that it can't be shown


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 13, 2006)

Here are the links to the pictures. They're all from DeviantArt.

*Lee/Gaara*

SOURCE









 - GaaLee... and a bit of NaruSasu... and gosh darn it! Naruto looks so kawaii!

 - GaaLee... or would it be GaaTsu?



Link removed

*Naruto Park*

SOURCE - Part 1

Link removed - Part 2

SOURCE - Part 3

SOURCE - Part 4

*Uhhhh... GaaTsu? Meh?! GAARA!*

 - Part 1

Link removed - Part 2

 - Part 3

*Akatsuki and/or Sound 4*







*Naru...Sasu? Hehehehe...*



*Sakura and Co.*

 - ItaSaku



*OTHER*

 - KibaIno...?

 - Umm... ShikaIno? I think? Eh...

Link removed - Anko and Sasuke

*?* - The REAL Akatsuki Leader is...

-

Grr... those links had BETTER work or there will be HELL to pay!


----------



## kayume (Aug 14, 2006)

Hehehe... I realllllly liked the Kakashi-Anko-Pakun one! xD I wish I was there! xD

Oh and the Kurenai-Kakashi comic?? I hope that's continued!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 14, 2006)

I will contribute. I don't remember where I got most of these, so I'm sorry for not giving proper credit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red (Aug 14, 2006)

wow....sasuke in a skirt...how very appropriate


----------



## Tree (Aug 14, 2006)

I just spent hours looking at all the pictures.. <3! most of them were AWESOME


----------



## Gaara-Loves-ME! (Aug 14, 2006)

LMAO I HAVE DIS FUNNI GAARA 1, AND HE'S DANCEING CUZ HE'S DRUNK. I'M GONNA TRY TO PUT IT ON HERE.........


----------



## kayume (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's one by afuji, click on the pic to see her dA.



Here's another one by her (I think). It has her name on it but I couldn't find it in her gallery. So maybe it isn't? Or she took it down.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 14, 2006)

LolTOTHEMAX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jio-Kun (Aug 15, 2006)

wow...man....wow...to much time on your hands eh???


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 15, 2006)

Since I don't trust if the image will show up anymore, I'll have to resort to posting links instead. Anyways...



Dear lord, someone PLEASE translate that! I can't read Japanese, but I can guess what happened.

All I got out of it was:

Shikamaru fights Tayuya and captures her in his shadow technique.

Shikamaru's shadows start wandering in places they really SHOULDN'T be...

Tayuya becomes aware, and beats Shikamaru to a pulp with her flute.

I just want to know what they're SAYING...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2006)

thats Awsome *rep*


----------



## inumike (Aug 15, 2006)

this is so f***ing funny :amazed


----------



## Gato (Aug 15, 2006)

Some more:


----------



## inumike (Aug 15, 2006)

kayume said:
			
		

> Here's one by afuji, click on the pic to see her dA.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one by her (I think). It has her name on it but I couldn't find it in her gallery. So maybe it isn't? Or she took it down.



i like these two pics


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 15, 2006)

fangirls need to die :|


----------



## cathydecker (Aug 15, 2006)

Lady Azura's links are great--I've not got through them all but the Lee-Gaara one's were funny--especially the one with the squirrel!

the Gaara_loves_me cartoons are cute too.

That Sasuke with Naruto hair in Gato's last cartoon is pretty weird looking.
Fun stuff!


----------



## uchiha_shinobi93 (Aug 15, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> i have another look at this


LOL now thats funny, but the first ones, I didn't get at all...


----------



## inumike (Aug 15, 2006)

here is some funny pics i hope hasent been posted


----------



## kayume (Aug 15, 2006)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo the hill billy sand siblings LMAO


----------



## inumike (Aug 15, 2006)

here is anouther one


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 15, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> here is some funny pics i hope hasent been posted



AHAHAHAA! That hill-billy one had me rolling on the floor laughing!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 16, 2006)

Please, please, please spoiler tag the larger ones. I'm not on my main computer and those pics are killing the load time. I'm sure some others are having problems too.

~Thanks


----------



## inumike (Aug 16, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> AHAHAHAA! That hill-billy one had me rolling on the floor laughing!



i know the first time i saw it i langt for a long time i thogt i never stop


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2006)

omfg it took me 2 hrs to read all the pics theyare all frekain funny plz contiune kakashi and kuernai and the one where sakura screws up the akatsuki guyz


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 17, 2006)

That was Awsome More !!!!!!!!


----------



## seraluanma (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay, I have some more.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 17, 2006)

I bring more funnies!



















HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW - _Warning:_ Somewhat Mature content. View if you wish.

HOLY CRAP. ICHIGO IS CALLING FOR GANJU. GANJUXICHIGO FTW









--



Well, that's all for now. I'm going to bed.:sleepy


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 17, 2006)

this needs to be stickied


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 17, 2006)

hey lady azura... could u tell me where i can get more of this fan-artists^ work? plzzzz.. thanks..


----------



## inumike (Aug 17, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> I bring more funnies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are all funny but are all these username and pics yours???


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 17, 2006)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> this needs to be stickied



What does?



			
				Conspiracy said:
			
		

> hey lady azura... could u tell me where i can get more of this fan-artists^ work? plzzzz.. thanks..



I don't know... I just found these on PhotoBucket... though, at the top of the comic strip (top right hand corner), it says it's by *darksahdow*. I'm pretty sure that's the artist. I'm also (almost) certain that I saw some of darkahdow's work on DeviantArt... I'm almost 99.9% sure...



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> these are all funny but are all these username and pics yours???



I wish!

No, they're from different artists.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 17, 2006)

All those pic's are funny


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)

Icons by: FileXoom


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## chanticl33r (Aug 17, 2006)

That's really funny.


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't get this icon? -----> objection Fan-flash2


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 18, 2006)

More fan art! Enjoy! 

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi



	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi

	[Shinsen-Subs] FLAG - 02 [0336FE7F].avi


----------



## inumike (Aug 18, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> More fan art! Enjoy!
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



i have some of these pics 


i like these pics there funny


----------



## Aqua_Warrior (Aug 18, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> what the hell you mean more!?  alright here are 2 pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMFG LOL, NEJI IS KUCHIKI BYAKUYA AND SHIKA IS ABARAI!!! LOL


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (Aug 18, 2006)

Funny  pictures guys lol.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 18, 2006)

You guys are awsome finding these things


----------



## inumike (Aug 19, 2006)

makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> You guys are awsome finding these things



well MsBeatiful, Lady-Azura and me post pics but mostly msbeatiful and lady-azura post the most pics i post them too but both of them post them more and a find a lot funny pics


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 19, 2006)

^ Aww, I feel loved for being mentioned.

Anyways... I bring some more fan art.

Click me

Click me

Click me - *Snicker* Dolphin Iruka...



Click me - Not really "funny" or anything... but Hanabi's expression made me laugh.

Click me

Click me

---



Going to bed now...


----------



## inumike (Aug 19, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> ^ Aww, I feel loved for being mentioned.
> 
> Anyways... I bring some more fan art.
> 
> ...


these are cool pics funny too well it is time for me to go to sleep too


----------



## Mukki (Aug 19, 2006)

Aqua_Warrior said:
			
		

> OMFG LOL, NEJI IS KUCHIKI BYAKUYA AND SHIKA IS ABARAI!!! LOL



Actually >_> Shikamaru is Reno from FF7 in that picture. Not Renji. Sorry :/


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 19, 2006)

I demand stickified thread


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 20, 2006)

^ What?

Anyways... I bring more fan art!



---

 - Part 1

 - Part 2

 - Part 3

 - Part 4

 - Part 5

 - Part 6

 - Part 7

---

Well... that's all for tonight... *Glances at clock*... er... this morning...:sweat

I'm off to bed, now.

Enjoy.


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 20, 2006)

hahaha i loved all of them!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 21, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> ^ What?



I'm saying this thread needs to be stickied so it's always on the front page


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

this is an awsome thread


----------



## inumike (Aug 21, 2006)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> I'm saying this thread needs to be stickied so it's always on the front page



my friend said that too exept he is going his acounnt later



			
				alexaxel said:
			
		

> this is an awsome thread



i know it is


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 21, 2006)

Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> I'm saying this thread needs to be stickied so it's always on the front page



Oh... I see...


----------



## Super_naruto (Aug 21, 2006)

All those pictures are s funny but some of them were wrong....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 21, 2006)

*gets more power*

 heh he he...


----------



## Barinax (Aug 21, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> *gets more power*
> 
> heh he he...


And what exactly is the source of your power?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 21, 2006)

.anything that can become a gif! .


and chocolate...


----------



## kayume (Aug 22, 2006)

Hehehe... I saw the Uchiha clan pretending to be dead before... It still funnayyyyyyyyy though!


----------



## Barinax (Aug 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had some Belgian chocolates today




My avy ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 



...is more cute than funny.


----------



## inumike (Aug 22, 2006)

Super_naruto said:
			
		

> All those pictures are s funny but some of them were wrong....



witch pictures are wrong   ............................. 
anyway i got a pic


----------



## Idun (Aug 23, 2006)

barinax said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a really cute avvie indeed. Have you seen the movie its taken from. If not Link 

And now when I?m here I felt like posting some piccies ;D


*Spoiler*: __ 







This pic is very funny baut can spoil the story for you if you havnt seen all the current episodes on japanese.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Idun (Aug 23, 2006)

some more ;D


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LipLipDK (Aug 23, 2006)

i like this fanart! keep it up!


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 23, 2006)

omg hahaha awesome!


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 23, 2006)

so why hasn't this been stickied?


----------



## inumike (Aug 23, 2006)

i don't know any way here are some pic


----------



## knight_z (Aug 23, 2006)

this topic rocks


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 23, 2006)

That is absolutely hilarious!


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

I luff this topic!!


----------



## inumike (Aug 24, 2006)

sakura_m said:
			
		

> I luff this topic!!



all i need to say is


----------



## Just Another human (Aug 24, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL i'm glad you liked them..especially the "a gift you can't resist kukuku....ME! *bow*"  itachi+ribbon=love   


Here are some more:


----------



## l Itachi l (Aug 24, 2006)

due that was hilarious!!!


----------



## Idun (Aug 24, 2006)

Hah so funny! ;D


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Aug 24, 2006)

Round three coming right up! XD


----------



## inumike (Aug 24, 2006)

*falls off the cheair* omfg that is funny


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 24, 2006)

THe last one was Funny


----------



## kayume (Aug 24, 2006)

lmaoooooooo


----------



## inumike (Aug 24, 2006)

what dose lmao stand for


----------



## Barinax (Aug 24, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> what dose lmao stand for


Laughing my ass off.


----------



## inumike (Aug 24, 2006)

barinax said:
			
		

> Laughing my ass off.



thanks man what ever happen to msbeautyful she dosen't post pics nomore


----------



## Red (Aug 24, 2006)

she was the driving force of this thread....


----------



## sty1337 (Aug 24, 2006)

*another one*



this one is insulting :amazed


----------



## inumike (Aug 24, 2006)

LMAOOOO lol


----------



## Dark Seige (Aug 24, 2006)

ROFLMAO.....! I love that love potion part...


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Aug 25, 2006)

back guyz..here are some more!!


----------



## laquaza (Aug 25, 2006)

soooooooooo funny! I'm gonna look for some art too.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Aug 25, 2006)

Meanwhile here are some more:

I love this one!!


----------



## inumike (Aug 25, 2006)

lmao lol those are funny


----------



## anselfir (Aug 25, 2006)

haha, neji <3


----------



## Idun (Aug 25, 2006)

sakura_m said:
			
		

> Meanwhile here are some more:
> 
> I love this one!!



I love this!Especially the doomed to fail pick up lines. But I would fall for most of them ,D


----------



## KageMane (Aug 25, 2006)

good job guys!

Those are hilarious XD


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 25, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHA!

God, that was hilarious! Especially the one with Kankurou, Gaara, and Naruto (the first one).


LOL! The ones with Sakura, Gaara and Neji had me laughing the most.

Anyways... here are some avatars I thought were amusing...

---


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 25, 2006)

More fan art! And an avatar, as you can see. ^_^ Anyways, enjoy. I know this is a double post... and I apologize... but I didn't want to wait until someone posted to post these, so here they are:

-



-



-



-



-


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 25, 2006)

Tripple posting... again, I'm sorry, but I keep finding stuff so...

-



-



-



-


----------



## inumike (Aug 25, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> Tripple posting... again, I'm sorry, but I keep finding stuff so...
> 
> 
> -
> ...



*still on the floor laging* this the funny one and my ribs herit for some reson


----------



## Kaminari (Aug 25, 2006)

*Warning, not for the weak hearted*


----------



## inumike (Aug 25, 2006)

Divine Neji said:
			
		

> *Warning, not for the weak hearted*


**weakly try to stend up* that is funny stuff  *


----------



## kayume (Aug 26, 2006)

xD Oro with makeup!!! xD SCARYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

totally luff the naruto pick up lines and the one where naruto children have problems LMAOness xD


----------



## Aquila (Aug 26, 2006)

-By arriku on deviantart. I just thought it was cute.

 -by Risachantag, also on deviantart.

 -That one was really big, so I'll just post the link...by Rozefire of deviantart.

That's all I could find...for now.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 26, 2006)

*Is weak-hearted*

*Dies*

Anyways... I found more funnies! 

-

- SPOILER! DON'T CLICK UNLESS YOU READ THE MANGA!
-



-



-



-



EDIT: ^ Links instead of images.


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

lady-azura your funnys arent working and i read the manga


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 26, 2006)

Fear not, _inumike_! I posted the links instead!


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> Fear not, _inumike_! I posted the links instead!



_i wasn't scared well post the links_


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 26, 2006)

Anyways... more funnies... IMO, at least. ^_^

-



-

 - This amused me. Dei-chan's especially adorable... *Glomps*

-



-



-

 - Gaara's scary face pwns all. Nuff said.

-

 - Part 1, featuring... Uke!Gaara!

 - Part 2, *snicker*... Gaa-chan acts so wife-like... it amuses me.

 - Part 3. (The "Am I a plant?!" thing had me laughing.)

-

*The Birds and the Bees (Featuring the Uchiha Brothers! And Naruto, too!)*

 - Part 1

 - Part 2

 - Part 3

 - Part 4

 - Part 5. UKE!SASUKE!

-



-



-

 - Featuring... Naruko. ^_^ What Itachi said had me laughing for a good while...

-

 - *Snort* Gaa-kun...

-

Well, that's all for tonight... err... *Glances at clock*... this morning.

I'm off to bed.

Peace.

~Lady-Azura


----------



## Idun (Aug 26, 2006)

I dont know about you but those links doesnt work for me. It just pops up a page where its stated that I am forbidden to wieew that page.


----------



## laquaza (Aug 26, 2006)

I also can't see those pictures.


----------



## laquaza (Aug 26, 2006)

sry for double post but I finally found some funny art.




Itachi:"Kisame...I've got to tell you something."
Kisame:"?"
Itachi:"Put immediatly the correct Akatsuki coat on!"





I really dont like shonen ai but 's funny.




Mostly of those pictures are from the same artist (except the two first)
Link to her gallery


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 26, 2006)

*Grows irritated* Why don't my links work? *Sighs dramatically* I guess I'll have to redo them... 

-

*The Birds and the Bees (Featuring the Uchiha Brothers & Naruto)*

 - Part 1

 - Part 2

 - Part 3

 - Part 4

 - Part 5 (Ahaha Uke!Sasuke...)

-

*Akatsuki Comic (Featuring Kawaii!Deidara and Itachi)*

 - Part 1

 - Part 2 *Glomps* Dei-chan's so kawaii...

-

 - Only click if you read the manga... and watch FMA.

-

*Link Removed* - Aww... Kawaii no Chibi!Kyuubi...

-

*Link Removed*

-



-

*Link Removed* - (The mystery behind Dei-chan's TRUE gender...)

-

*Link Removed* - (Featuring Kisame and Sasori)

-

*Link Removed* - (Featuring... Kisame and Deidara...)

-

*Link Removed* - I LOL-ed during this.

-

*Link Removed* - Hehehe... bad Sasuke...

-

*Link Removed*

-

 - Yes... Gaara's freaky smile pwns all.

-

 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37. - Featuring... Uke!Gaara! (Part 1)

*Link Removed* - Heehee... Gaara's so wife-like here... (Part 2)

 by click here and scrolling down to episode 37. - "AM I A PLANT?!" lol...  (Part 3)

-

Welll... that's all for now.


----------



## Tobi (Aug 26, 2006)

Funny comic! Arigato, laquaza! *glomp*


----------



## Idun (Aug 26, 2006)

So funny comics ;D thanks for sharing


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 26, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: _Lady-Azura's "Birds and Bees"_



I always wondered how Sasuke and Naruto learned about smex. 

Reputation to those who deserve it. Post more!


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

lmao on the birds and bees


----------



## ShOjA (Aug 26, 2006)

This is my first time posting and I'm sooo happy!!!Anyway I luv  birds and the bees.Especiouly when Sasuke starts to get it on with Naruto!


----------



## ShOjA (Aug 26, 2006)

PS Sorrrry if I sound like a dork!


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

you might get in truble if you triple post


----------



## ShOjA (Aug 26, 2006)

Yet another PS sorry if it seems like I have OCD I'm new and geting frusterated.


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

must....find....funny.....pics....... now all of the funny pics i have are inuyasha
wait no nouthin wait here are some


----------



## ShOjA (Aug 26, 2006)

Can someone PLEASE help me with puting pictures on your thingy!!!


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 26, 2006)

ShOjA said:
			
		

> Can someone PLEASE help me with puting pictures on your thingy!!!



*Short lesson on Internet Forums*:

Because of the massive amount of memory required to store images, you can't just paste pictures on a forum. That would fill up unescessary archive memory. Thus, you have to "host" images on certain sites:

ImageShack -- Good for quick uploads.
 -- Good for archiving and long-term storage.
 -- Good for short URLs.

Upon uploading an image from your hardrive (or from an internet picture), the site will give you a URL linking directly to your picture. Go to your forum of choice, write a new post, and wrap that URL in  tags. The forum will fetch your image from the URL nd display them.

Presto.


Naruto coming to Italy...
​


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

how do you do links in your typeing and here is the bigger pic of naruto in the baby suit or something and a pic


----------



## Oneironaut (Aug 26, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> how do you do links in your typeing



*Another Short Lesson on Internet Forums*:

For convenient, click-and-go links, just wrap your site of choice in


----------



## inumike (Aug 26, 2006)

Holosiren said:
			
		

> *Another Short Lesson on Internet Forums*:
> 
> For convenient, click-and-go links, just wrap your site of choice is  tags.
> 
> In example



thanks here let me try cool thank again


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 27, 2006)

xDD  I love this thread...*subscribes*

Anyway.  I have a billion funny icons, Naruto and others, that I'd post here, but I don't have the patience to post all of them.  So here's the link:

Check it out.  =D  The first 2 and a half pages are all icons I got from earlier in this thread...
I didn't make any of the icons, I've just collected them over the span of a few months.  Take them if you want.  ^_^


----------



## inumike (Aug 27, 2006)

here is a new funny pic


----------



## kayume (Aug 27, 2006)

lol-lyness


----------



## laquaza (Aug 27, 2006)

I found some funny stuff.







There all from . She hasn't just funny stuff, she has also drawn some of the best Akatsuki/Sasukefanart I've ever seen.

*goes looking for more*


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 27, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

>


 
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! wait wait when did this page get translated??? could u link this for me please! ive seen the jap version but wasnt able to find the english one.. even on the translated page of keroyan's work.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Aug 27, 2006)

I found that in someone's sig somewhere...can't remember exactly.  xD


----------



## inumike (Aug 27, 2006)

okay i got more funnies


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 27, 2006)

Conspiracy said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!! wait wait when did this page get translated??? could u link this for me please! ive seen the jap version but wasnt able to find the english one.. even on the translated page of keroyan's work.



I'm not sure... I just found it... somewhere... And now I can't even remember what site I found it at... though I'm pretty sure it was PhotoBucket or something...

Gomen.:sweat

Anyways... I found more fan art!

-

*For those of you who like Harry Potter... here's a Naruto/Harry Potter crossover... really well done, IMO...

So... without further adu... I present to you...

Uchiha Sasuke and the Chamber of Secrets*

 - Part 1

 - Part 2

 - Part 3

 - Part 4

 - Part 5

-

 - Part 6

 - Part 7

 - Part 8

 - Part 9

 - Part 10

-

 - Part 11

 - Part 12

 - Part 13

 - Part 14

 - Part 15

-

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24414584/?qo=102&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 16

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24414769/?qo=101&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 17

[Link] - Part 18

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24415065/?qo=99&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 19

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24415240/?qo=98&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 20

-

[Link] - Part 21

[Link] - Part 22

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24789080/?qo=92&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 23

[Link] - Part 24

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24789574/?qo=90&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 25

-

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24789844/?qo=89&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 26

[Link] - Part 27

[Link] - Part 28

[Link] - Part 29

[Link] - Part 30 (Ed and Al off FMA make an appearance! Yay!:woo)

-

[Link] - Part 31

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25768364/?qo=81&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 32

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25768647/?qo=80&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 33 (Aww... Hinata looks positively adorable in the fourth panel...^_^)

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25768824/?qo=79&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 34

[URL]http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/26369818/?qo=77&q=by%3Aishimaruk21+sort%3Atime+-in%3Ascraps[/URL] - Part 35

-

Link removed - Part 36

Link removed - Part 37 (Poor Hinata...)

Link removed - Part 38

[U][B]END[/B][/U]

---

-

Link removed - *Snort* Itachi made me laugh...

-

Link removed - Actually... for the most part, this is quite cute... but Gaara made it funny.:laugh

-

Enjoy...[/COLOR]


----------



## Austeria (Aug 27, 2006)

^ Wow, I just read the entire "Uchiha Sasuke and the COS" one. LOL Orochimaru...  

These are good stuff! I like this thread! I spent some time looking through them but it's worth it! lol!


----------



## ShOjA (Aug 27, 2006)

HaHaHa omglmao that was fucking hilarious!!! Lady-Azura, your a genious!!!


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw them All


----------



## xX♥Bern (Aug 27, 2006)

omg it took so long to catch up but those were hilarious! yayness!!!!

XD thnx for posting those it made my frown go upside down (corny yes)


----------



## PsyBomb (Aug 27, 2006)

My god, I needed that.Some of these have been the biggest laughs I've had in a good long while.


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's one last one before I go to bed...:sleepy

yay artpad

Deidara's my favorite Akatsuki member, but I just find it amusing when people make fun of him and question his gender.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 28, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:
			
		

> *Grows irritated* Why don't my links work? *Sighs dramatically* I guess I'll have to redo them...



they work fine I can see them


----------



## kayume (Aug 28, 2006)

muahhahhahhahh xD funnay stuffssss people xD


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 29, 2006)

makeoutparadise2 said:
			
		

> they work fine I can see them



The ones I posted on THIS page do... but the previous posts (previous page) didn't. Oh well. It's all in the past. That was SO three days ago.


----------



## inumike (Aug 29, 2006)

i brougt funnies


----------



## Lady Azura (Aug 30, 2006)

^ LMAO! Those were great!


----------



## polesp (Aug 30, 2006)

thats funny!!!!!


----------



## Gato (Aug 30, 2006)

vv Part 2 spoiler! vv


----------



## kayume (Aug 30, 2006)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHA...

Random Sasuke stripping.... LMAOOO


----------



## Barinax (Aug 30, 2006)

Woo. 

Funny reactions.

I like that one


----------



## inumike (Aug 30, 2006)

here more funnnny click on the big pic to watch the video


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 1, 2006)

the links of lady-azura's worked for me..hehe just had to copy and paste the links (or hit enter again when I click on them and the page loads up with the forbidden).


----------



## anbugirl (Sep 1, 2006)

part 2 spoiler


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 3, 2006)

Keep them coming Guys your doing a great job


----------



## Monkeydude (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry for double post ^^


----------



## Gato (Sep 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## inumike (Sep 4, 2006)

okay i found a funny


----------



## kayume (Sep 5, 2006)

Hehhehehehe... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## polesp (Sep 5, 2006)

lol i like the tobi ones!!!


----------



## polesp (Sep 5, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> your welcome here is another pic


 i love this!!


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Kaminari (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Bill (Sep 5, 2006)

I love the Akatsuki gambling. :'D


----------



## J_Ninja 4 Life (Sep 5, 2006)

funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeydude (Sep 5, 2006)

I Rock!!


----------



## polesp (Sep 5, 2006)

lol teh one from episode 101 is funny!


----------



## gabha (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe that I only came upon this thread today!


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Pointless thread but it had some things that kept me entertained so thanks


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 8, 2006)

ahahah it made me smile


----------



## Plasma-Stinger (Sep 9, 2006)

Best picture EVER.


----------



## L (Sep 10, 2006)

lol why hadnt i learned of this place sooner?!it rocks!


----------



## kayume (Sep 10, 2006)

hehehehe i luff the one where sasori bet his arm! the drawings were so kawaii!


----------



## Neji's women (Sep 10, 2006)

hahahaa.... i've had really fun time watching those... *laugs very loud*


----------



## polesp (Sep 10, 2006)

lol hinata looks scary lol


----------



## laquaza (Sep 11, 2006)

Some of them are so funny. *goes looking for more*


----------



## inumike (Sep 12, 2006)

time for me to use my 

TOPIC REVIVE NO-JITSU
there this thread won die now


----------



## KageMane (Sep 12, 2006)

Filler stuff is funny yet horrible...


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 12, 2006)

BEST THREAD EVER

I think I'll post Hinata's Story on here, But I'm too lazy to go to DA right now


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 13, 2006)

Some of these are very wrong...

(not that im complaining.)


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 13, 2006)

Hinata's Story (So cute and funny!)


----------



## inumike (Sep 13, 2006)

NobleByakuya said:
			
		

> Hinata's Story (So cute and funny!)
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...


that is true


----------



## kayume (Sep 15, 2006)

XD i luffs the hinata story!! XD


----------



## KageMane (Sep 15, 2006)

^wtf is wrong with that sakura...

LOL! HInata's story was great!


----------



## drunken kunai justu (Sep 15, 2006)

all thses are really funny


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 15, 2006)

: : : Great topic !!
I think i'll post some pics soon enuff.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 15, 2006)

Superb Naruto Comics here:

The Akimichi Chouji FC


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 15, 2006)

Here are some more from me


----------



## inumike (Sep 16, 2006)

i lmao to the max and i have no more pics


----------



## Kelci (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## CarolinaB (Sep 16, 2006)

I dunno if you have already see this two


----------



## inumike (Sep 16, 2006)

i can't stop laghing


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Monkeydude (Sep 18, 2006)

Akirasav said:
			
		

>




I have already posted 'em but whatever.


----------



## Akirasav (Sep 18, 2006)

Monkeydude said:
			
		

> I have already posted 'em but whatever.



I thought they might have been posted.  I looked through like the first 14 pages before i got tired.


----------



## Suzie (Sep 18, 2006)

Funny Stuff 

-posts some-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monkeydude (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm soooo funny


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 18, 2006)

Monkeydude said:
			
		

> I'm soooo funny



That right there is fuckin priceless  .


----------



## Saurus (Sep 18, 2006)

why is this in the 'FanArt' section?


----------



## itashi-sama (Sep 18, 2006)

i dunno if any1 had seen this n since there's too mant pages to scroll through, 

got them from a webby..


----------



## inumike (Sep 18, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> Funny Stuff
> 
> -posts some-
> 
> ...


************************************************************************************* lmao must lok for pics i said alot of bad words


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 18, 2006)

Dude I love this thread!

Matt


----------



## inumike (Sep 19, 2006)

i got some new funnys


----------



## inumike (Sep 19, 2006)

get-r-done


----------



## Suzie (Sep 19, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> ************************************************************************************* lmao must lok for pics i said alot of bad words



Were they typed to me?


----------



## inumike (Sep 19, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> Were they typed to me?



sorry some idiot haked to my thing on this and i got to go kick a** and no they wenernt tipe to you


----------



## az0r (Sep 19, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> get-r-done




hahah these are funny


----------



## kayume (Sep 20, 2006)

lol XD XD XD


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hitsu Chan said:
			
		

> Funny Stuff
> 
> -posts some-
> 
> ...



That last comic is beyond fuckin scary .


----------



## Xenshin (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, that one had me laughing so hard!  

Matt


----------



## Roy (Sep 20, 2006)

all of them are funny


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 20, 2006)

Lord_of_mist village said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures i found on this site.
> 
> Here is the link



The Puff Puff Pass one is the best one so far.

Matt


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 20, 2006)

This thread is so funny


----------



## Lady Azura (Sep 20, 2006)

Isn't it?! XD




lurk


----------



## gokuden553 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 20, 2006)

Sasuke's killing ramage!!!


TADA!!!!!! NEW PHOTO!!!


----------



## polesp (Sep 21, 2006)

looool!!! so funny


----------



## Mojim (Sep 21, 2006)

I lol'd at this thread :rofl
Good stuffs everyone


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 21, 2006)

That one of the Legendary three was hilarious.  

Matt


----------



## Xenshin (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## inumike (Sep 21, 2006)

Linkaro said:
			
		

> TADA!!!!!! NEW PHOTO!!!



i posted that one alrady 




			
				Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> That last comic is beyond fuckin scary .


i now i got scared


----------



## anbugirl (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



from left to right


----------



## MajesticBeast (Sep 22, 2006)

great piccas


----------



## inumike (Sep 22, 2006)

anbugirl said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right


OMFG LMAO LOL the first one is scary and funny


----------



## rasengan28 (Sep 22, 2006)

anbugirl said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right



OMG!!!!! Those are so funny I almost had a heart attack! (but the first one is CREEPY and funny)


----------



## inumike (Sep 22, 2006)

rasengan28 said:
			
		

> OMG!!!!! Those are so funny I almost had a heart attack! (but the first one is CREEPY and funny)


you got that right


----------



## polesp (Sep 24, 2006)

lol soo funny!!!!


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 24, 2006)

The Itachi flashing was kinda scary


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2006)

funny very funny i like it i is not usless keep on the work


----------



## Rika (Sep 24, 2006)

anbugirl said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right



 

 That's great!

*reps for you XD (as soon as I can )


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 24, 2006)

The Itachi ones are creepy and funny xDD


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 24, 2006)

anbugirl said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> from left to right



.......I have a pretty good sense of humor, but this one kinda grossed me out for some reason.


----------



## anbugirl (Sep 25, 2006)

triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> I have a pretty good sense of humor, but this one kinda grossed me out for some reason.


 yea it's kinda freaky. still funny to see those expressions. next:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mojim (Sep 25, 2006)

^ Lol....Very good one


----------



## The Captain (Sep 25, 2006)

ROFL.

Emo panda.


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

i have alot of funny pics now remember that comic at the beach i have all of the comics here they are


----------



## Bleach_XDXD (Sep 25, 2006)

laugh out loud funny!


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

sum more


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

more


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

uivci more


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

yes sum more 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 you guys rep me or pm me alright for my hard work


----------



## sakura_5020 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Cool!*

Ha. They were all really funny. I especially liked the Halloween one, sleeping one, and the one where Naruto stole the book. All great good job.


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

i gats aum more


----------



## inumike (Sep 25, 2006)

> more more more



you got it


----------



## Wilykat (Sep 25, 2006)

LMFAO good one Inu!!!


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2006)

Goddamn,those are awesome.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is a great thread! I found these from DA


----------



## inumike (Sep 26, 2006)

ha ha those are funny


----------



## Rotc Girl (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's my contribution, not much and I made it myself but it's better than nothing:


----------



## inumike (Sep 27, 2006)

Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Here's my contribution, not much and I made it myself but it's better than nothing:


i can't stop laughing


----------



## taboo (Sep 27, 2006)

If you're into internet fads, you'll get this:


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one of those..."this" my anti-drug banner....


----------



## Dao (Sep 27, 2006)

@ taboo


AHAHAHAHHA 

I can't help it XDDD


~daomoua2


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, That Anti-Drug banner of Itachi makes me burst out laughing.


----------



## Linkaro (Sep 28, 2006)

Shadow0fabandit said:
			
		

> Wow, That Anti-Drug banner of Itachi makes me burst out laughing.


Then u should see Gai's


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 28, 2006)

I am trying not to laugh out loud at the anti-drug Itachi banner. That is too funny!   



			
				Linkaro said:
			
		

> Then u should see Gai's


I'd like to see it. Do you happen to have it?

I will try to see if I can find any more funny pics.


----------



## Celfur (Sep 28, 2006)

LoL This great stuff!  Good work guys!


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 28, 2006)

_*WAFFLE FACE?!?!*_


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 28, 2006)

99NineTails99 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see it. Do you happen to have it?




xDD


----------



## inumike (Sep 28, 2006)

that is sum funny stuff


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Haha that's funny!

And here's another picture:


----------



## inumike (Sep 28, 2006)

99NineTails99 said:
			
		

> Haha that's funny!
> 
> And here's another picture:


ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Dao (Sep 28, 2006)

D=  not funny at all 


~daomoua2


----------



## RasenganUltimate (Sep 28, 2006)

rofl that was so funny. i actually laughed out loud


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 28, 2006)

Funnier than couple of monkeys trying to srew in a lightbulb!


----------



## inumike (Sep 28, 2006)

7UP! said:
			
		

> Funnier than couple of monkeys trying to srew in a lightbulb!


that is funny stuff


----------



## Killer Goats (Sep 28, 2006)

Heh,


----------



## inumike (Sep 28, 2006)

that is funny


----------



## Traveler (Sep 29, 2006)

That is really strange..


----------



## inumike (Sep 29, 2006)

I want them to come home with me!!!!


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2006)

yeah i love it all I want them to come home with me!!!!


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 1, 2006)

Don't remember if any of these were posted, here are more funnies.


Read this.


Read this.


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 1, 2006)

people need to learn how to give proper credit to the original creators of fanarts. The person who started this thread is a complete dumbass.


----------



## D?j? Vu (Oct 1, 2006)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> people need to learn how to give proper credit to the original creators of fanarts. The person who started this thread is a complete dumbass.



tru dat


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 1, 2006)

Hehe check out my spoiler.


----------



## inumike (Oct 1, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> Hehe check out my spoiler.


i just did man


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 2, 2006)

These are funni...


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 2, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:
			
		

> xDD


This was in Nice Gai's sig,wasn't it?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 2, 2006)

sakura_m said:
			
		

> This was in Nice Gai's sig,wasn't it?


Possibly, I'm not exactly sure.  I just saved it from someone's sig...^^;;;  I don't keep track of who does these images or where I got them.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone know who made the "my anti-drug" banners? I'd like to see other versions.


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

i can my my friend do one


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

I make them. PM me and I'll make you anything you want ^ ^


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> I make them. PM me and I'll make you anything you want ^ ^



    , I love those kind of things.


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

^ ^ thank you. I have this one I just made and there are others on this page I started found here: Episode 3


----------



## Hissatsu (Oct 2, 2006)

that is awsome dude


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww....thankies! ^ ^ I love attention.


----------



## Joyful_Note (Oct 2, 2006)

Look at my signature. It has some funny Naruto pictures.


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL! That's nifty!


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

the naruto one is mine becase i pm him too make me one so too bad


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

For future reference-I'm a girl.


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> For future reference-I'm a girl.


crap blacked out again so what happedn


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

*raises an eyebrow* I don't care, most people make the mistake, but I am a girl...


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> *raises an eyebrow* I don't care, most people make the mistake, but I am a girl...


kay well you are really cool then


----------



## Crys (Oct 2, 2006)

^ ^ thank you very much.


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

Crys said:
			
		

> ^ ^ thank you very much.


your welcome here are some more pics  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

sum more


----------



## inumike (Oct 2, 2006)

last one


can you guys rep me for the pics


----------



## balmung29 (Oct 2, 2006)

LOL those are funny


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Haha, those anti-drug banners are funny Crys!


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 3, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __


That ones kool too. Nice!


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2006)

@i.Hyuuga: Lol at those pics .Cute chibis and i like the last one...pretty funny


----------



## Chita (Oct 3, 2006)

They're so funny.


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 3, 2006)

MORE ! (Some aren't Naruto though)

*Spoiler*: __ 












ENJOY - I couldn't stop laughing at the treadmill girl.


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

Those chibi are actually quiet good O_O


----------



## Mojim (Oct 3, 2006)

^ WTF!! ............


^Hahaha!!!!!! .This crack me up


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh that is a nice kick alright, that kid had it coming hard


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 3, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



Heh, that pic where Sakura and Hinata are holding Sasuke and Naruto back, that's how I picture the future when Sasuke eventually returns .


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 3, 2006)

bwahaha 
I said it before and I'll say it again : I <3 this thread


PS: poor kid


----------



## Jun'ichi (Oct 3, 2006)

The woman beneath got a high spirit, who is broken very fast <3.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2006)

i.Hyuuga said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __



those are nice


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Oct 3, 2006)

More FUNNIES !

*Spoiler*: __ 












Enjoy !


----------



## BaiLong (Oct 4, 2006)

Sasuke the Burninator.. Classic.  And I love the "majesty lines".  Haha.


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice... These are awesome. Wonder where to get them...


----------



## inumike (Oct 4, 2006)

sum more funny


----------



## inumike (Oct 4, 2006)

sum moar


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## inumike (Oct 4, 2006)

yup moar


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 5, 2006)

Those gave a good laugh inumike!   

Shino in the very last one (the version Naruto imagined) is so adorable. I wish the real Shino looked like that.


----------



## Ankomaru (Oct 5, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> here see if i posted these 2 already



LMAO. I was looking for these, My PC was formatted so I lost it


----------



## Jaga (Oct 5, 2006)

ya more funnies! 

i know of some too: South Park S10E08
and just for akatsuki here: South Park S10E08


----------



## inumike (Oct 5, 2006)

you retard that is whare i got my funny pics man delete your links now or eles


----------



## Ankomaru (Oct 5, 2006)

hehe.. and I thought my evening sucked.. XD
I'm gonna watch it all... o_o


----------



## inumike (Oct 5, 2006)

Ankomaru said:
			
		

> hehe.. and I thought my evening sucked.. XD
> I'm gonna watch it all... o_o


good luck it has alot of pics


----------



## Ankomaru (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, thnx 
And my videocard isn't installed, so it'll even be longer: it takes hours to view all the pictures XD
(That's why I thought my evening was going suck: I couldn't play any games  )


----------



## Affenotto (Oct 6, 2006)

Ressurect No-Justsu


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2006)

wow THESE ARE FUNNY!!!!   i wish i had some...


----------



## Joyful_Note (Oct 6, 2006)

Here's a funny comic one.   LOL.

Title:What COULD have happened​


----------



## Baka91 (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's some pic's


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesomeness.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry if are any repeats. More pictures I found from deviantart.


Version2 of sig
Version2 of sig
Version2 of sig
Episode 1 raw 
Episode 1 raw 
Episode 1 raw


----------



## Vikio (Oct 8, 2006)

It took me a while to look through all these. Most are pretty sick...but also VERY funny. O_O That's what Naruto gets for making us wait so long for a good story - sicker and sicker jokes.
I really liked the cute strip comic from a page or so back, and made (tried to) an animation out of it. Tried being the key word, because the only way to really make it work would be to draw in more animation myself, and I wanted to do it with just the original art. Anyway, Goten and Naruto are both such adorable airheads, they'd be great friends, dont'cha think? ^_^

original art by fern bailey


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Oct 8, 2006)

lol I love inumike's comic on page one


----------



## shizuru (Oct 8, 2006)

Vikio said:
			
		

> original art by fern bailey


excelent


----------



## starlacyi (Oct 8, 2006)

lol these are sooo funny


----------



## inumike (Oct 8, 2006)

c00lness me likey the funny


----------



## Sake-Shinobi (Oct 8, 2006)

ugh 2 and a half hours later I get to page 28. Most of these made me laugh pretty hard. Keep it up. *falls out of chair*


----------



## Hyuga 4 Eyes (Oct 8, 2006)

Curtesy of Crys, thanks for making this picture for me


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice anti drug.


----------



## Vikio (Oct 9, 2006)

I like them anti-drug parodies. Here's mine


And two more for teh win



I added these to the thread about the anti-drug posters too, but I figure they belong in the Funny Pics thread as well.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 10, 2006)

I simply love all them antidrugs! 
What font did you use to write Tsunade,Baby-sasuke and chouji?


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice antidrugs.


----------



## Chinatown Jigglypuff (Oct 11, 2006)

Love this one to bits an' peices


----------



## inumike (Oct 12, 2006)

here is a new pic


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice antidrug posters, Vikio! The baby-Sasuke one is the best. And nice find inumike!


----------



## Rashman (Oct 13, 2006)

those were some anti drug posters dude


----------



## Baka91 (Oct 13, 2006)

inumike said:
			
		

> here is a new pic



haha that was a nice one


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 13, 2006)

*Behold!!!!!!* I Bring you Gifts
11


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 13, 2006)

makeoutparadise2 said:


> *Behold!!!!!!* I Bring you Gifts
> 11



Too small. Cant read the words.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 13, 2006)

Aww try zooming in with your right mouse botton


----------



## Joyful_Note (Oct 16, 2006)

*My Anti-Drug banner I made.*

 Made it myself. 
​


----------



## SunnyxShine (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha xD this ish funnie


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure if these have been posted yet but... oh well! They're just too amusing!

 - Pt. 1

 - Pt. 2


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 17, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:


> Not sure if these have been posted yet but... oh well! They're just too amusing!
> 
> - Pt. 1
> 
> - Pt. 2



lol those are really funni. NICE! Im gonna go look for some now.


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 17, 2006)

Heres something. Its not very funni but I still like it. Sorry for double posting.  Again. Sorry for double posting.


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 18, 2006)

I came up with an anti-drug poster idea.  Some make one of this:

Just tell him that it was faith that told you to get high.
He'll understand...

Neji: My anti-drug


and one more:

Just tell him that one of the reason the plan of Konoha's destruction failed is because you wer off getting high.
He'll understand...

Oroshimaru: My anti drug


----------



## ramseyT (Oct 18, 2006)

my dads a crack addict, that doesnt make me laugh


----------



## Vikio (Oct 18, 2006)

Linkaro, I used your idea, but rephrased it a bit, hope you still like:

Umm...I have a pic of Oro with a normal(for him) face, and looking mad. I can put it in instead of this one...but this pic is just *SO* HIM  Can't resist really.

Oh, and if we're on the subject of Oro, then this comes to mind too...


Oh, and I thought about the one for Neji, but it has to be like: because you were high, you weren't able to do something the person cares a lot about, or you did something bad to them (like the baby-Sasuke one I made), the way you have it wouldn't work.

Oh, and ramseyT, these are *Anti*-Drug so they're okay


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 18, 2006)

Vikio said:


> Linkaro, I used your idea, but rephrased it a bit, hope you still like:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



meh....these are good. Me love. I am still trying to come up with one....

something like this:
Just tell her that Garra turn into a big monster because you were too high to take care of him...

She'll understand...

Temari: My Anti-Durg


----------



## Lady Azura (Oct 18, 2006)

Lee-sensei said:


> Heres something. Its not very funni but I still like it. Sorry for double posting.  Again. Sorry for double posting.



LOL! That was hilarious!

"Remember that time I forgot how to breathe...? Man, I thought I was a goner..."


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 18, 2006)

Lady-Azura said:


> LOL! That was hilarious!
> 
> "Remember that time I forgot how to breathe...? Man, I thought I was a goner..."



 Yup, yup.


----------



## Shai (Oct 20, 2006)

Too Lazy to check if someone else has already put this up XD


----------



## Ramentastic (Oct 20, 2006)

I bring pics!!! (mabey spoilers)



(i made that gaara hi five one)


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 20, 2006)

Here...


----------



## Vikio (Oct 20, 2006)

Yay  these are so funny! My favorite one is the Akatsuki all crowded in one room  SO cute. "And my fav quote from that pic is - "Tobi, change the channel and you'll find yourself watching this show for the next 72 hours." It's even funnier when you look at Itachi's face which is super-chibified wth humongous eyes.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 21, 2006)

Those are so funny looking.


----------



## Shai (Oct 21, 2006)

Looking at theese for Hours Yesterday


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 21, 2006)

Can Anyone Do A Rock Lee Version of the Anti-Drug


----------



## Vikio (Oct 21, 2006)

What would it say though?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 22, 2006)

*"Just tell him you could'nt Open the 5 gates with him B/c you were high He'll understand"*


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 22, 2006)

Or *"Just tell him you couldn't hook him up with Sakura because you were out getting high. He'll understand"* Then a pictureof him crying or something.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Oct 22, 2006)

Or Something like that....


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, any Lee anti-drug is good enough for me.


----------



## Vikio (Oct 22, 2006)

I like the second one with Sakura, but I was thinking along the lines of  * "Just tell him you lied about his surgery being a sucess because you were high. He'll Understand." * And a picture of Lee with crutches looking sad/crying
It's up to you guys which one you like best.


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 24, 2006)

Well I cant make one so Im okay with any.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 25, 2006)

This thread needs pics! 
So here:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 25, 2006)

Lol! Nice!


----------



## Gato (Oct 25, 2006)

Some more pics:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 25, 2006)

that's good but beat this!


----------



## Raevyn (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay, shameless plug here on my part XD

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 25, 2006)

lol, these are too funny! 

Uhh Gato, do you have the translation to the one you posted under the spoiler? That looks very funny, but I don't know what they are saying.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 26, 2006)

lol nice ones!!

Here are some moar: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gato (Oct 26, 2006)

99Nine Tails99: Unfortunately I don't have a translation. I don't understand what they say either(except for 1-2 words).
BTW here's the second page of that comic:

I have some more funny comics, but they are in Japanese. Should I post them?


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 26, 2006)

I really need a translation-no-jutsu for what you posted.


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice comics! KEEP THEM COMING!

Plz translate Gato. Id like to read and understand.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 27, 2006)

..Tsunade antidrug  *saves to comp*
Meanwhile...here's something else i found...I lol'd at these:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## polesp (Oct 27, 2006)

lol these are so funny


----------



## Gato (Oct 27, 2006)

Great fanarts, Miyruru-chan!XD

@Lee-sensei: I'm sorry, but I can't traslate them. I can't read kanji and I've been learning Japanese for about 6 weeks, so I know only a few words. I think Itachi said something like "The last Akatsuki member is here.", but when he notices that that member is Chiyo he becomes upset and thinks that it's not okay at all. On the second page Deidara stands up for Chiyo..uh, and I don't understand what happens after that..something happens to Chiyo.
Gah, we need a translator!

Kurenai's team:


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 27, 2006)

Holy crap, I need a translation of that Team 8 comic now.  O__O


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear Gawd Translation!!!!!!! 

More funnies:


----------



## Mr. King (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol! 

These are awesome guys! (And girls if you're offended that I called you a guy.)


----------



## Gato (Oct 28, 2006)

Great fanarts!XD

More(possible spoilers):
 <-flash

sig avy

sig avy

Akatsuki - Take You Under

Japanese Akatsuki comics(we need a translation..):



*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 28, 2006)

kakashi teleported him to the akatsuki cave!


----------



## Even (Oct 28, 2006)

Damn, this is funny... I started at this thread today, and I've spent hours looking through it, and I've had the best laughs in a loooong time.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Oct 28, 2006)

This is a very good collection, this has made my day


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's another one...


----------



## polesp (Oct 29, 2006)

lol so funny cant stop laughing! *dies of laughter*


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 30, 2006)

*After gato's akatsuki comic*

GRAAAAAARRRR NEED TRANSLATION OMGLOLZ !!!!


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope this one hasn't been posted yet:
*I just love it!!*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gato (Oct 30, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 



A Japanese Naruto fansite's thoughts about chapter 329.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 30, 2006)

inumike said:


> i have this one



This has always been my favorite comic. XDD Still cracks me up.


----------



## polesp (Oct 30, 2006)

lol i love the neji thing!


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 30, 2006)

I bring gifts:

*Spoiler*: __ 






​​


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 31, 2006)

Gato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> A Japanese Naruto fansite's thoughts about chapter 329.



Almost doesn't need a translation !! I LOL'D SO HARD TOO !!!       

The ?ber ROFL.


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Oct 31, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> I bring gifts:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I know the second...
I wanted to make that animated 

Here's the pic...

*Spoiler*: __ 










Oh...and the artist is akureikarasu from dA! ^___^
And i really wish he/she knew *HAKU IS A BOY!!!*


----------



## Idun (Oct 31, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> I bring gifts:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awsome  Someone showed my sig XD... 
And I know I didn't did the pictures in the animation but I made credits XD I love my Gaar antidrug though XD


----------



## Gato (Oct 31, 2006)

Akatsuki:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The pics are big.˙-˙
4
4

4
4


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 31, 2006)

Arryll said:


> Awsome  Someone showed my sig XD...
> And I know I didn't did the pictures in the animation but I made credits XD I love my Gaar antidrug though XD



u make me blush


----------



## Idun (Nov 1, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> u make me blush




That's Great  

Well I hope these havn't ben posted:


----------



## sj2k (Nov 10, 2006)

Funny, the comic is funnier though


----------



## Even (Nov 17, 2006)

This thread is made of pure win


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmm don't know if these ones has been already posted but I find them very funny..the last one is very cool   







Image uploaded by uploadit


----------



## naruhina26 (Nov 17, 2006)

haha funny


----------



## Even (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn, Hinata looks really hot in that cartoon


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah she is very hot here,very different from the Hinata we know..


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 20, 2006)

OMG, Hinata is HOT!.. Did she learn Tsunades genjutsu that makes her, umm, boobs bigger?..


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 20, 2006)

hehe,maybe that's how she got such nice big boobs lol


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 23, 2006)

Funny funny ....


----------



## Even (Nov 27, 2006)

bumping thread...


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 27, 2006)

Even said:


> bumping thread...



Yeah!  But we need more funny pic.


----------



## Ramentastic (Nov 27, 2006)

i got an idea for an anti-drug pic!
         "just tell him you couldn't make fun of naruto penis because you were off getting high. he'll understand.
               Sai my anti-drug.
                         anyone wanna make that?


----------



## Sora(kingdom Hearts) (Nov 28, 2006)

wow this thread is the best!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's something...




and this...



Both made by someone else.


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh yea...this too.



Made by OniRaitei.


----------



## Ramentastic (Nov 29, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> Oh yea...this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Made by OniRaitei.


i just love that.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 29, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> Oh yea...this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Made by OniRaitei.


...
I can watch that video a billion times and never get tired of it.  =P


----------



## Verdugo (Nov 29, 2006)

The last two aren't Naruto but eh, I felt like posting them.


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: _NonNaruto_


----------



## muffinsecks. (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL I loved all 33 pages.

I had some, but they were posted.


----------



## neko-sennin (Nov 30, 2006)

Good stuff! Especially the Fun With Akatsuki!


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 30, 2006)

neko-sennin said:


> Good stuff! Especially the Fun With Akatsuki!



I can post more if u want.


----------



## N0ssie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hahaaha... funnieh stuff


----------



## FireTanuki (Dec 1, 2006)

funny:


----------



## Fu-Shy (Dec 1, 2006)

Great stuff!I love all the pics! 

I've decided that I'll post one of my arts.
I think now it's the best! 
Link
hope you like it! 

and now some pics from deviantart;I love them! 
Link
Link
Link
Link


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 1, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> I can post more if u want.



Sweet! Feel free to!


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't know if it have been posted before but anyway:

(Images by )


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/39671810/


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

From


----------



## theamazingfish (Dec 8, 2006)

the power puff one is awsome.. man i wish i could draw damnit.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yay, more funnies! I was afraid that this thread was going to die since no one has posted in a while. Awesome pictures FireCandy!


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

Again from sure looked short


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

From: 









From:


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

From: sure looked short


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Dec 8, 2006)

sure looked short
MQ by Daryl (RS)



Link removed
Toon Zone Schedule


Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
The Official Naruto CCG Website
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
sure looked short
sure looked short
sure looked short
Link removed

Link removed
sure looked short

sure looked short
sure looked short
One Piece 285
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## yungsung (Dec 8, 2006)

dude this comics are hilerious!


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh yeah! Good stuff!


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

From: Temari Wallpaper


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 9, 2006)

is that....firecrackers?


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

From: 





From: 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> is that....firecrackers?



I think so. Probably...


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 9, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> I think so. Probably...



*put it up as avatar with a new title*


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> *put it up as avatar with a new title*



Please credit Temari Wallpaper in your signature.

From: Lekki


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

From: [GNU]Kashimashi​_-​_13​_OVA[53B7A684]XviD.avi


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## FireCandy (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't know:


----------



## Galaxee (Dec 9, 2006)

I made this one...

Sorry, my handwriting's kinda hard to read... and I'm bad at scanning things...

Anyway... enjoy. (sorry it's so big...)


Razzen Frazzen, I forgot a particle... (don't worry about this unless you are reading the Japanese text... I didn't know which one to put, I think it should have been "ni" (in the second panel...))

Galaxee


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2006)

Galaxee said:


> I made this one...
> 
> Sorry, my handwriting's kinda hard to read... and I'm bad at scanning things...
> 
> ...



OMG!!!  THAT WINS...BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Ramentastic (Dec 10, 2006)

Galaxee said:


> I made this one...
> 
> Sorry, my handwriting's kinda hard to read... and I'm bad at scanning things...
> 
> ...



LOL, I like that tobi was readin' come come paradise!


----------



## Galaxee (Dec 10, 2006)

Upside down, too ^_^ (it's kind of hard to tell though...)

I'm glad you like it.

Galaxee


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 10, 2006)

haahahahahhaahaha..... mean yet funny


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 10, 2006)

"but u look like him"
lol


----------



## itachi_kisame (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## SunnyxShine (Dec 10, 2006)

Galaxee said:


> I made this one...
> 
> Sorry, my handwriting's kinda hard to read... and I'm bad at scanning things...
> 
> ...



LOL xDDDDD


----------



## neko-sennin (Dec 10, 2006)

You guys make my day.


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 10, 2006)

Galaxee said:


> I made this one...
> 
> Sorry, my handwriting's kinda hard to read... and I'm bad at scanning things...
> 
> ...



I lol'd at that.


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 10, 2006)

The Adventures of Hinata:

totse.com


totse.com



Link removed
Link removed

Link removed




Link removed


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 10, 2006)

Naruto comic:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 10, 2006)

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



Neji's solution
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Theatre of YOUTH:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 10, 2006)

EAP:
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed





Sacrifices:










Link removed


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 10, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> EAP:
> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...


That one was soo cute~!  xD  *saves and waits for the next one*


----------



## goldenmare (Dec 10, 2006)

Samara
do you do neopets?


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 11, 2006)

Misc:























Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed



























KakaKure doujin:


Link removed

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Ramentastic (Dec 11, 2006)

I love this thread...


----------



## goldenmare (Dec 11, 2006)

those are so cool!!!!


----------



## Kaizuka (Dec 11, 2006)

Hilarious Stuff


----------



## wraithguardstar (Dec 16, 2006)

ramseyT said:


> my dads a crack addict, that doesnt make me laugh





It shouldn't



what SHould make you laugh is that your dad does Crack.  now That's halarious.  


Meat-sack.


Everything in this thread is Halarious, except for people whining about Crediting people.


This is the Internet.

Copyright doesn't exist here, of haven't you noticed?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#295 (Dec 19, 2006)

Funny stuff!


----------



## goldenmare (Dec 20, 2006)

These 36 pages are rof and lol funny!!!!.....
but what does EMO mean?????


----------



## idan4idan (Dec 23, 2006)

Emo is short for emotional, those people which steroetype listen to sad music put black makeup and cut their veins


----------



## Linkaro (Dec 23, 2006)

idan4idan said:


> Emo is short for emotional, those people which steroetype listen to sad music put black makeup and cut their veins



LIKE SASUKE!!!!


----------



## xxNidaimexx (Dec 23, 2006)

haha these are fucking great


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 24, 2006)

This one gave me a good laugh:

AL is asking a date:

*High School of the Dead Ch. 5 Direct Download*


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 24, 2006)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> This one gave me a good laugh:
> 
> AL is asking a date:
> 
> *High School of the Dead Ch. 5 Direct Download*



That was funny.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 3, 2007)

I found some pretty funny avys, so... enjoy!



That is all. For NOW...


----------



## Misa (Jan 3, 2007)

^ i love them xD

and i love this thread o3o


----------



## Aeld (Jan 3, 2007)

hahahahahah! i'd forgotten about this thread!!! omg the "give me your lunch money" neji avi is.....just.........i have no words, awesome find


----------



## laquaza (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah me too! I've been neglecting this thread...

It's a pitty in the last time there is such good funny stuff around there in the german anime fan community but I don't think much of you would understand them...


----------



## Aeld (Jan 3, 2007)

we need a translator is wots we be needed we iz.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 3, 2007)

MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Jan 4, 2007)

I nearly forgot about this thread. I love those icons. They are too funny!


----------



## SOLID (Jan 4, 2007)

Uchiha|Itachi said:


> This one gave me a good laugh:
> 
> AL is asking a date:



haaaaha .. XD


----------



## laquaza (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess my Deidara drawing also belongs in that category


----------



## Aeld (Jan 4, 2007)

hehehe oh deedee you are such a woman  

this is something of mine that i posted a looooooooong time ago, in an aweseome thread regarding disabled Atakatsoooooki members.

If you've already seen it, apologies


----------



## laquaza (Jan 4, 2007)

lol that's cool


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 4, 2007)

these pics are awesome


----------



## Aeld (Jan 4, 2007)

*snort* noooooooooooo! dont corrupt asuma like that! gaaah!


----------



## nat (Jan 4, 2007)

Hahahaha love Shika's face in that one


----------



## laquaza (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah that's great!


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow... Asuma's a TANK in that screencap... he's a GIANT compared to poor Shika!

Here's something I found amusing. 

FUCK YOU! THIS GAME IS RIGGED!

Now, I don't read Japanese, but I imagine she's saying something along those lines...


----------



## laquaza (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess you're right XD


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 6, 2007)

I also found... THIS!



Needless to say... I laughed out loud...


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 6, 2007)

lol thats funny


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 14, 2007)

So is this...

Special


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Don't let the baby [Gaara] fall asleep..."

You gotta feel sorry for whoever had to babysit him when Auntie Yashamaru wasn't available!


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 15, 2007)

No kidding...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jan 15, 2007)

I love thoughs  to you Lady Azura


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 16, 2007)

Yay! I feel special.

EDIT: By the way, if anyone's interested...

Sand Sibs Are "SPECIAL" has been updated.

Poor Kanky. XD


----------



## Even (Jan 29, 2007)

REVIVAL NO JUTSU!!! this thread is way too funny to die like this....


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 29, 2007)

I found two the other day that really made me laugh...xD  I didn't make them, I think I found them on Gaia if I remember correctly...

*WARNING: CHAPTER 338 SPOILERS...DON'T READ THESE UNLESS YOU'VE READ UP UNTIL 338.*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Even (Jan 30, 2007)

hahaha, nice find there Really funny


----------



## Fremen (Jan 30, 2007)

yeee good


----------



## Foxcanine (Jan 30, 2007)

[/SPOILER][/QUOTE]

did i just read Shikashika?


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 30, 2007)

Foxcanine said:


> did i just read Shikashika?



lol, not unless he's recently master Kage Bunshin!

Good one, Foxcanine!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL, yeah, i saw that.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 30, 2007)

ShikaShika ftw.  xD


----------



## Plasma (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Dralavant (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow! these are all splended pictures. Forgive me for not posting any pictures, I'm not much of an artist.


----------



## Even (Feb 1, 2007)

tell me, are those kunoichis wearing diapers???


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 1, 2007)

Even said:


> tell me, are those kunoichis wearing diapers???



Appearantly...   That's what they look like.


----------



## Plasma (Feb 1, 2007)

Even said:


> tell me, are those kunoichis wearing diapers???



That's what makes them so damn funny. I don't know why someone drew these, but they make me laugh.


----------



## Haku (Feb 1, 2007)

thos pics were so werid! if they didnt have dipers they probley would look sweet! or not!


----------



## xkmelabanko (Feb 1, 2007)

source:


----------



## polesp (Feb 2, 2007)

loool thast funny!!!!


----------



## Even (Feb 3, 2007)

"undercooked", hahahahaha, that's so damn funny


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 5, 2007)

*MST3K vs NARUTO FILLERS!*

lol, I guess it's finally my turn.  This is my first-ever animated gif, as I've just begun to experiment with animation, so I thought I'd have a little fun, what with the fillers finally coming to an end. So here you go:

"MST3K vs NARUTO FILLERS"
(w/ special guests, Akatsuki)​
Well, at least now we know where Akatsuki's been hiding for the past 2 years! They've been trapped on that damn satellite, forced to watch filler episodes!


----------



## Tobi (Feb 5, 2007)

neko-sennin said:


> lol, I guess it's finally my turn.  This is my first-ever animated gif, as I've just begun to experiment with animation, so I thought I'd have a little fun, what with the fillers finally coming to an end. So here you go:
> 
> "MST3K vs NARUTO FILLERS"
> (w/ special guests, Akatsuki)​
> Well, at least now we know where Akatsuki's been hiding for the past 2 years! They've been trapped on that damn satellite, forced to watch filler episodes!



i love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 9, 2007)

I didn't think this thread would live to the new year  Good to see all these new pics xD


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 10, 2007)

xkmelabanko said:


> source:



Lawl. XD

Here's some more:










That's all for tonight. ^-^


----------



## Linkaro (Feb 10, 2007)

I've seen thiese before....


----------



## Lady Azura (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't, though. That's why I posted them.


----------



## polesp (Feb 11, 2007)

i love the sharing is caring one!


----------



## polesp (Feb 11, 2007)

i love the sharing is caring one!


----------



## polesp (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry for double postting


----------



## nat (Feb 11, 2007)

xkmelabanko said:


> source:



this one made me so much laugh


----------



## FireTanuki (Feb 14, 2007)

Puberty: Part 5


----------



## Emo God (Feb 14, 2007)

^ laughing so hard my ribcage hurt! nice!


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2007)

^^ Ero-Sen'nin's pickup lines? That can't possibly end well!  ^^


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

i seen like most of the b4


----------



## Evil_Good (Feb 19, 2007)

Here are to Akatsuki comics.. sorry if it was posted b4..


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 19, 2007)

^ lol, good stuff!


----------



## joshpinto (Feb 19, 2007)

lmao nice comics


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 19, 2007)

Evil_Good said:


> Here are to Akatsuki comics.. sorry if it was posted b4..


Nice.  xD  I had seen the first one before, but not the second...


----------



## Earfquake (Feb 20, 2007)

i've got no ideahow to put pics here so i'll use my myspace


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

lol
nice pics


----------



## Earfquake (Feb 21, 2007)

*i come with a peace offering*

4 new pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=52520855&albumID=0&imageID=5000930




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=52520855&albumID=0&imageID=5000938




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=52520855&albumID=0&imageID=5000943




*Spoiler*: __ 



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=52520855&albumID=0&imageID=5000952


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 21, 2007)

@Earfquake:  It says I need to be logged in.


----------



## Earfquake (Feb 21, 2007)

don't know wat to say


----------



## K' (Feb 23, 2007)

Funny. XD . . .


----------



## Jirado (Feb 24, 2007)

hehe nice pics!


FireCandy said:


> EAP:


i realy like this comic can;t wait for next 1


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 25, 2007)

More "MST3K vs Naruto Fillers" Leftovers:



Enjoy!


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 2, 2007)

More filler-bashing fun:


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 3, 2007)

COMIC: If Kakashi Taught Sexual Education:


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 3, 2007)

Hahaha. Nice expression on Sasuke. 
Naruto looks so cute. Love his eyes. ​


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 4, 2007)

lol, good one!

Here's another finished "MST3K vs Fillers" leftover:


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2007)

awosme links
they made me lol


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 10, 2007)

Here's another leftover, fun with cell phones:


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 11, 2007)

Here's another COMIC: If Anko taught Sexual Education:


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Mar 11, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> Here's another COMIC: If Anko taught Sexual Education:


Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## Makai Tenshi (Mar 11, 2007)

Lol these are all pretty funny xD 

Nice work to all of them. They all made me laugh for sure xD


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 15, 2007)

More filler mockery:


----------



## natwel (Mar 15, 2007)

MSkyDragons said:


> COMIC: If Kakashi Taught Sexual Education:



Somebody's already come up with that idea in a fanfic, as for all the other pictures, they're GREAT!!!


----------



## Naymless (Mar 16, 2007)

don't open unless you want to be spoilered orrrr have already read chapter 345. :3


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow!This is the best topic Ever!And I'm not being sarcastic...


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 19, 2007)

You know what time it is.


----------



## Naymless (Mar 20, 2007)

too big to post directly ><


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 20, 2007)

lol they are really funny ^^


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, mine is in my sig.


----------



## Kanae (Mar 20, 2007)

neko-sennin said:


> More filler mockery:


 
xD ROTFL Sooooo funnnyyyyyy xDDDDDD


----------



## Narutofreak08 (Mar 20, 2007)

heres several

smack that



DivX Stage 6


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 20, 2007)

Kanae said:


> xD ROTFL Sooooo funnnyyyyyy xDDDDDD



And here's the grand finale:


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

inumike said:


> man i will try to here is a pic



okay now THAT was funny. thanks for posting it up!


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

the one with mr. burns is funny.


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

FireCandy said:


>



omg LoL.  . never saw it that way. maybelline advertisers need to use this one!!!


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

FireCandy said:


> The last line means: "Welcome to friendly forum" or something like that  ...
> 
> End for today. Probably




oh kisame. to be exploited by kelly without even knowing it's happening. sigh. LoL.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 21, 2007)

hahahaaha...... the ghost...
lmfao


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

FireCandy said:


>



your avatars kick ass. LoL.


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

FireCandy said:


> My OTP:  they look soo cute together



i squishy one's really cute. but i can't see the other avatars...?


----------



## MSkyDragons (Mar 28, 2007)

Comic: Kibate


----------



## K' (Mar 28, 2007)

MSkyDragons want me to add you on DA?


----------



## K' (Mar 31, 2007)

Who gave me a rep from here? O_O


----------



## venomandme (Mar 31, 2007)

lol that was awesome


----------



## Aeld (Mar 31, 2007)

YOSH!!!  Sasuke and Chouji XD

i have a few (keep in mind i made all these... heheh)










i have more! XD


----------



## Shiro (Mar 31, 2007)

Funny!!!!!


----------



## Naymless (Apr 19, 2007)

Random scribble XD


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 20, 2007)

lol. these comics rock.


----------



## neko-sennin (Oct 27, 2007)

Revival, anyone?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 27, 2007)

BEST. THREAD. EVER!!!!


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL haha so jokes omg man


----------



## Brigade (Oct 27, 2007)

is this thread serious 
my fav was the sannin strip poker one


----------



## Linkaro (Oct 28, 2007)

YES!!!!  MORE PICTURE!!!


----------



## Emo_Princess (Oct 28, 2007)

i love this pick


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 28, 2007)

very funny pics


----------

